# Cascade filter



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone have expirience with cascade 200 or 300's?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Not personally, but from what i've heard and seen, they look like a cheap knock off of the other filters. Personally i'd go with a different brand IMHO.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Damnit!!!!


----------

